# 10 Fußballerwitze



## krawutz (9 März 2013)

*Völler, Kirsten und Basler stehen dereinst vor der Himmelspforte.
Gott nimmt sie in Empfang und sagt: „Alle, die ein gutes Lebenswerk hinter sich haben, können in den Himmel.“
Gott: „Sag mir, Rudi, was du geleistet hast!“
Rudi: „Ich war immer ein gutes Vorbild für die Jugend.“
Gott: „Ok, komm herein.“
Gott: „Und was ist mit dir, Ulf?“
Ulf: „Ich habe viele Mannschaften vor Blamagen bewahrt.“
Auch das war in Ordnung und nun war Mario an der Reihe.
“Sag mir, mein Sohn.......“
“......erstens bin ich nicht dein Sohn, zweitens geht dich gar nichts an, was ich da unten so getrieben habe und drittens : RUNTER VON MEINEM PLATZ !!!“


Häßler, Littbarski und Thon gehen in eine Kneipe. 
Thon ruft dem Wirt zu : "Drei Kurze!" 
Der entgegnet: "Das sehe ich, aber was wollt ihr trinken?"


Der Mannschaftsarzt einer Fußballmannschaft sagte zum Thema Doping :
"Doping im Fußball bringt nix - das Zeug muss in die Spieler !"


Der Teufel besucht Petrus und fragt ihn, ob man nicht mal ein Fußballspiel Himmel gegen Hölle machen könnte. Petrus hat dafür nur ein Lächeln übrig: "Glaubt ihr, dass ihr auch nur die geringste Chance habt? Sämtliche guten Fußballspieler sind im Himmel: Pele, Beckenbauer, Charlton, Di Stefano, Müller, Maradona, Ronaldo... " 
Der Teufel lächelt zurück: "Aber wir haben die Schiedsrichter!"


Fußball-EM in Paris. Eine leichtes Mädchen hat sich auf den linken Oberschenkel das Gesicht von Maradonna und auf den rechten das von Rummenigge tätowieren lassen. Zu jedem Kunden sagt sie: "Wenn du errätst, wer das ist, kostet es nichts."
Der erste sagt: "Maradonna kenne ich, den anderen nicht."
Der nächste sagt: "Rummenigge kenne ich, den anderen nicht."
Der dritte sagt: "Die beiden rechts und links kenne ich nicht, aber der in der Mitte, das ist Paul Breitner !"


Ein Fußballnationalspieler wird gefragt, was er an diesem Sport so schön fände.
"Das Spielen ist schön, das Geld ist auch gut, aber am meisten Spaß macht es mir, mich vor 20 Millionen Zuschauern am Sack zu kratzen..."

Nach einer peinlichen 6:1-Auswärtsniederlage gegen die Bayern beschließt Werders Arnautovic, sich zu verkleiden, um am Flughafen nicht erkannt zu werden. Mit Perücke, Bart und Sonnenbrille spaziert er durch die Abfertigungshalle. Da spricht ihn eine alte Dame an: "Hallo Marko !" Der Ertappte fragt völlig verblüfft : "Mein Gott, wie haben Sie mich denn erkannt?" - "Pssst, nicht so laut. Ich bin`s, der Schaaf !"

Uli Hoeneß zu Mario Basler: "Einem guten und fleissigen Spieler zahlen wir auch gerne ein hohes Gehalt." 
Basler: "Hab ich mir doch gleich gedacht, dass da was faul ist."

Mario Basler wird gefragt: "Wissen Sie eigentlich, dass Sie viel mehr verdienen als Helmut Kohl?" 
Seine Antwort: "Das mag schon sein, aber haben Sie Helmut Kohl mal Fußball spielen sehen?"*


*Und der schlimmste zum Schluss :*

*Frohes Ereignis im Fußballverein - der Mittelstürmer hat Nachwuchs bekommen. 
Bei der feierlichen Taufe gleitet dem Pfarrer am Taufbecken das Kind aus der Hand ! 
Doch der Torwart, der als Pate daneben steht, reagiert blitzschnell, hechtet und fängt das Baby kurz vor dem harten Marmorboden auf. 
Im Kirchenschiff kommt Applaus auf wegen der tollen Reaktionsfähigkeit des Torwarts. 
Dieser tippt zweimal auf und schlägt weit ab ...*


----------



## comatron (9 März 2013)

Den Breitner sieht man heute aber nicht mehr so oft.


----------



## Max100 (10 März 2013)

Was für ein Spaß, habe mich köstlich amüsiert:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (10 März 2013)

so fängt der Tag gut an


----------



## SteveOu (22 März 2013)

haha :thx:


----------



## qwertzi (22 März 2013)

*Spass muss sein :thx::thx::thx:*


----------



## alexkingston (30 März 2013)

Haha Brilliant. Yes?


----------

